

I Work, I Swear - _RPM
https://medium.com/backchannel/i-work-i-swear-a649e0eb697d

======
iqonik
Too fucking right. The company I work for have gone from start up to a more
established place - as such this has come up in discussion and it is know that
it is very much accepted to swear and I do so on a daily basis.

